# Dexcom G4



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 3, 2014)

For anyone interested in my trial of the Dexcom CGM.

1st sensor started to be very erratic after 16.5 days, so changed it this morning. 
I have been very impressed with the accuracy of the sensor with 0.4 - 1 mmol/l discrepancy from the meter. The sensor is about 15 mins behind finger stick tests though so overall this CGM is one piece of fantastic kit.  

The sensors are only licensed for 7 days though, so I feel as if I well and truly had my monies worth from it.
The most amazing thing for me was seeing the hidden problems that were never picked up using finger stick tests.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 3, 2014)

Does this mean you have to go back to finger pricking now Sue ? We spoke about this before but I have incredibly bad memory, can you now buy one of these ?, or was the trial to see how they work for the company ? How does it attach to you, is it cumbersome ? Sorry so many questions


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 3, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Does this mean you have to go back to finger pricking now Sue ? We spoke about this before but I have incredibly bad memory, can you now buy one of these ?, or was the trial to see how they work for the company ? How does it attach to you, is it cumbersome ? Sorry so many questions



No am going to keep it, my parents have put up the initial cost for me and I will fund the sensors.
The company is well known so no trials needed by them.
The sensor is a minute piece of wire under the skin attached to a sticky patch on the surface.
The transceiver is about 1 inch long and less than 1/2 inch high. It isn't in the way at all. In fact I don't even notice it being there.
The receiver is integrated into my pump so no extra to carry around.

There is what is known as a stand alone CGM which doesn't need a pump just has a separate receiver.
This is the stand alone system http://www.dexcom.com/en-gb 

You still need to use finger tests though can't get away with not doing them but not needing to do so many is good in my book


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 3, 2014)

Really encouraged to read this Sue.

I got the Veo on the basis of it's CGM integration wondering if I *might* spring for sensors at some point. The years are rolling past and Enlites (while seeming to be better than their predecessors) still don't quite have the reputation for longevity and accuracy that Dexcom does.

I may have to think about a Vibe when my renewal comes around.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 3, 2014)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Really encouraged to read this Sue.
> 
> I got the Veo on the basis of it's CGM integration wondering if I *might* spring for sensors at some point. The years are rolling past and Enlites (while seeming to be better than their predecessors) still don't quite have the reputation for longevity and accuracy that Dexcom does.
> 
> I may have to think about a Vibe when my renewal comes around.



The thing that has surprised me more than anything is how much better I feel now that a couple of the unknown kinks have been sorted out.
Worst bit is that now 2 bits sorted it's a bit like a domino set so back to basics and sorting it out gradually.

Must admit I'm not that fond of the vibe as a pump, but it's a lot better than nothing at all. 
I know some people have managed a month or more using 1 sensor.

Another good thing was no sign of infection and skin fine even though it was plastered for 17 days.

Bev has been using the Dexcom instead of the enlite sensors. So perhaps she can give a comparison for you.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 3, 2014)

I read Anna's blog post (InsulinIndependent) last year, which I found very helpful:

http://www.insulinindependent.com/2013/07/dexcom-g4-vs-medtronic-enlite-low-down.html


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks Mike a very interesting read. Do have to say though the insertion of the Dexcom is painless.


----------



## astbury1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Sue

Ive had the dexcom G4 for about 7 months and would never be without it! Sensors generally last 14 days and are pretty accurate. It is amazing to see what certain foods do. I have learnt alot from it and to be honest I would have had many bad hypos if it wasnt for this system. Glad to getting on with it.


----------



## astbury1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Also I love the vibe! it is my first pump


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 3, 2014)

astbury1 said:


> Also I love the vibe! it is my first pump



Lol everyone loves their first pump. I had a Cozmo and it was a fantastic pump no other pump even comes close to it.

Very pleased you like the Dexcom as well and have found it useful. 

Ooh forgot to ask did you manage to wreck the cannula pod ok or did it win lol?


----------



## astbury1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hiya. Well I managed to get the outer casing off. Still has the inner plastic thing but much better than it was! So thanks! Glad I asked as had no idea it actually came apart! 


One thing Ive noticed when using the pump is I apear to be left with a lot of insulin vials with a tiny bit in that I just have to chuck because not enough to fill the actual cartridge. This seems to be wasteful? Does this happen to everyone? Or can you take part from one vial and then the rest from another to fill the cartridge?

Also I was wondering what everyone does in this situation?........full set change and fill cartridge. Realise that the canula hasnt gone in properly so need to change to new one. What do you do with the newly filled cartridge? Do you just attacehd the new tubing and canula to the one that you have just inserted? And go through the wind, prime as usuall or do you do a new cartridge also? I have been doing the latter but Im suspecting I dont have to?


----------



## astbury1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Im also attached to my first ever blood sugar monitor.....I dont trust any others for some reason! ha ha


----------



## Redkite (Apr 3, 2014)

We always end up with a tiny bit of insulin left in the vial (too tricky to completely empty it without drawing air up into the cartridge).  If there was a problem with the cannula insertion I would just use a new cannula with the reservoir I'd already filled.  We then end up out of sync with the number of cannulas vs reservoirs left in the box, which is irritating, but at least the insulin isn't wasted.


----------



## astbury1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for your help! I thought I should just leave the insulin cartridge and attached new tubing etc.....wasnt 100% though


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 3, 2014)

astbury1 said:


> Hiya. Well I managed to get the outer casing off. Still has the inner plastic thing but much better than it was! So thanks! Glad I asked as had no idea it actually came apart!
> There you a new career in demolition lol.
> 
> One thing Ive noticed when using the pump is I apear to be left with a lot of insulin vials with a tiny bit in that I just have to chuck because not enough to fill the actual cartridge. This seems to be wasteful? Does this happen to everyone? Or can you take part from one vial and then the rest from another to fill the cartridge?
> ...



 If not user error then tell animas and the cannula should be replaced for you. If it's user error then please ask your dsn or rep to go over insertion again. They cost about £10 a cannula.  There's no need to change everything just attach the tubing to the new cannula and fill the cannula. Cartridge refills I only do when empty and that's the only time I change the tubing is when a refill/new cartridge needed. There's no need to do a rewind unless the pump asks you to do so or when cartridge changed.


----------

